# Leck im Teich finden



## wander-falke (22. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gelesen dass manche Kollegen versuchen ein Leck im Teich mit Milch zu finden.
Wie funktioniert das wenn es sich nicht um einen Kappilarsog handelt ?

Danke


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2015)

Wasser bis zum tiefsten Stand abfallen lassen,  dann ein kleines bisschen auffüllen und etwas Milch reingiesen. Da wo die Milch hin strömt ist das Leck sofern es groß genug für eine minimale Strömung ist.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2015)

nur mal interesse halber hat das jeeeeeeeeeemals bei einem hier im Forum funktioniert
salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (22. Okt. 2015)

Hm,....
und wenns keine Strömung gibt?
Nur so der Form halber ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> nur mal interesse halber hat das jeeeeeeeeeemals bei einem hier im Forum funktioniert
> salve Patrick



Hi Patrick,

das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Mag bei Kleinst-/Kleintteichen ja funktionieren wenn da ein größeres Loch vorhanden ist, aber bei Teichen jenseits einer bestimmten qm2 Größe ist es eigentlich nicht mehr möglich da Mann/Frau reinsteigen müßte um Mittig ein paar Liter Milch reinzukippen (und dann bei jeder Bewegung Strömungen in alle Richtungen verursacht)

MfG Frank


----------



## max171266 (23. Okt. 2015)

Moin , bei mir am Pool  ( 30qm2) hat es super geklappt. ..
Habe wohl schwarze Tinte verwendet, wegen der grauen Folie. 
Den möglichen Bereich eingegrenzt und dann mit der Spritze die Tinte  eingespritzt. 
Man konnte super sehen wo es angesaugt wurde ....


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips. 

Mit Spritze hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, denn ich müsste weit unter den Wasserspiegel.
Aber das mache ich nicht mehr dieses Jahr, da hol ich mir Frostbeulen am Hintern.

Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Das es in sehr großen Teichen immer schwieriger wird ist bzw sollte klar sein.
Wenn man jedoch die Bereiche eingrenzen kann klappt das schon. Das man bei 30m2 und mehr nicht die Milch in die Mitte schüttet sollte einem die Logik selbst verraten.


----------



## Michael H (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Zumindest hat man keine Algen mehr im Teich wenn man Milch reinkippt , haben wir ja alle schon gelernt hier .


----------



## Patrick K (23. Okt. 2015)

mmmh hat mal einer Bier reingekippt ,ich meine wegen der Algen, 3 Bier ersetzen ja schliesslich ein Abendbrot ,oder so

Ich hab mal auf meinen User reisen eine interesante Theorie gehört ,er wollte drei - vier Bier ziehen und dann in den Filter pinkeln ,quasi eine Urin impfung ,um die Backies gleich so eine Art Brottrunk Nahrung zu verpassen

Keine Ahnung ob das geklappt hat ,wie geschrieben ,war ja nur eine Theorie

(Ich teste es auch nicht)
salve Patrick


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Okt. 2015)

Wieso hat man keine Algen mehr wenn man Milch ins Wasser schüttet?


----------



## Michael H (23. Okt. 2015)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wieso hat man keine Algen mehr wenn man Milch ins Wasser schüttet?



Hallo

Les dir das mal durch , vielleicht biste danach schlauer .....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/milchsäurebakterien-was-ist-denn-da-nun-dran.44482/


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wieso hat man keine Algen mehr wenn man Milch ins Wasser schüttet?


Na wenn du genug reinkippst, dann kommt kein Licht mehr an die Algen, dann gehts den Algen an den kragen 
Außerdem wird die Milch sauer und das mögen die Algen auch nicht, schmeckt doch auch nicht 

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr und auf eigenes Risiko


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Das wollte ich auch grad schreiben


troll20 schrieb:


> Na wenn du genug reinkippst, dann kommt kein Licht me


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> vier Bier ziehen und dann in den Filter pinkeln


.... Wenn mein Filter läuft probier ich das mal


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Okt. 2015)

Jetzt  ist mir alles klar!


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Okt. 2015)

Bei meinem Lehmboden funktioniert auch Wasser ablassen bei einem neuen Teich. Da hinter der Folie sich Wasser sammelt und man beim Ablassen den Druck verringert strömte dieses durch das Leck wieder in den Teich und machte eine sichtbare Lehmfahne. Die gebrauchte Folie die ich bekommen habe war an einer Naht offen. Habe mich dann nicht weiter damit aufgehalten und eine neue Folie drüber gelegt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zumindest hat man keine Algen mehr im Teich wenn man Milch reinkippt , haben wir ja alle schon gelernt hier .



mein Gießwasserbottich ist trotz Milchproduktzufuhr immer noch mit auf der Folie festgewachsene Fadenalgen voll (hab seit dem Joghurt reinkippen sogar häufiger rupfen müssen als vorher)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2015)

Frank das war gewiß zu wenig, da musst du 1 : 1 reinkippen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2015)

da hätten leider selbst 100.000l Milch in dem Bottich net gewirkt  da mein pH mit <6,5 ja deutlich unter 7,5 lag (und nur darüber Milch ja gegen die Algen helfe wie Kamilah leider erst später rausrückte - unter pH7,5 soll Milch ja sogar gefährlich für das Leben im Teich werden)


----------



## wander-falke (24. Okt. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> unter pH7,5 soll Milch ja sogar gefährlich für das Leben im Teich werden)



Aha, ein Grund mehr reinzupinkeln....


----------

